

State Department Brief on Snowden - doki_pen
http://www.democraticunderground.com/10023239657

======
weland
This has to be the awesomest reply ever:

> MS. PSAKI: Well, Matt, I think we broadly believe in free speech, as you
> know.

Broadly believing in free speech tends to be a trait of regimes that are,
well, broadly speaking, democratic...

